# Neon Yellow Mushroom



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

When I opened my moss tank this morning, I was kind of freaked because I saw a bright yellow mushroom that cap was not opened yet. The tank contains tropical moss from BJ and some I collected locally
Then tonight I went and opened the container, it had the cap already opened up and reached cover of the container and broke off already
Diameter of the cap is about 1 2/3" and 4" tall.
I've seen mushrooms in plant tanks and vivs but they were never this big and colorful.


----------



## fmfox (Mar 29, 2007)

coolest mushroom evahhh. i want some of those for my viv.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, very cool mushroom.
It would be nice if the spores spread in the tank so you had them keep comming back.
Curt.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I had mushrooms just like that pop up in two of my tanks (they were not next to each other, on different rows of the rack). Really cool looking.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, I love the color. Almost looks like grow on Mountain Due or something.
Unfortunately it grew faster than I thought and it hit the container lid and the cap was detached from stalk. Now it's just laying on mosses.

I was googling & found something closer ?? --> *Nolanea murraii Yellow Unicorn Mushroom*
But the one in my tank has many dots on the cap and not as smooth

Josh,
Did they grow in you vivs with frogs in ?
I was wondering if they grow out mosses again, I want to make sure they are not bad for frogs


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, both tanks I got those mushrooms in have frogs, but neither of them had any moss.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Josh,
Interesting .. I thought it was coming out of moss
Well see if I get lucky again. But this mushroom looks so fragile probably my tincs even pums will crush it right away


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Even when unattached from the stalk, the cap will continue to sporulate for a few more days, if you wanted to spread spores and just leave it in there.

Alternatively you could leave the cap in a container on top of aluminum foil and make a spore print like that for future storage.


----------



## fmfox (Mar 29, 2007)

I've had them a couple of times, usually a couple of weeks after I introduce a new piece of wood into a viv. They usually come in one rush.....and then never again. I wish I knew how to cultivate them in a viv.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

I just noticed that mosses where the cup fell on turned completely brown in less than a day. There are moss collected locally and went nice and green all this winter. It gotta be mushroom killed the mosses

fmfox,
I like your mushroom better. It's very natural and realistic while the yellow one is like from Disney cartoons


----------

